# Dynamic pricing system for our industry



## dosoft12 (Mar 12, 2011)

The most dynamic pricing system for our industry...

Create an unlimited numbers of work order, markup and catalog grids.
Use Flat rates / Percentages / Margins / QTY Breakdowns / Measurements and more.
Override any field on the fly to get the price you want!
The most configuable wholesale Decor/pricing application for the embellishment market.

Free Trial @ https://www.teechimp.com


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

Link doesn't work

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------

